#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Moeder

## Lina34

Wie zou er met een vrouw met 3 kids een relatie kunnen hebben of trouwen?

----------


## Lina34

> Zou zeggen, zet in je oproep wat je zoekt.
> 
> Maar wat zoek je precies en tot welke leeftijd. Bekkeerling, of niet. En wat ben jezelf?


Leeftijd tot 48,geen bekeerling en Ben marokaans

----------


## Lina34

> Geen intresse. Succes verder.


Waardoor?

----------


## Lina34

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik bij mijn berichten kom..ik kan niet eens reageren op mijn pm s!

----------


## Lina34

Ik zie geen Marhaba staan

----------


## Said.Formidable

Je Maktab bepaald met wie je gaat trouwen of heeft ze kinderen.. Ik zal niet erg vinden ik ben dol op kinderen

----------


## Lina34

> Je Maktab bepaald met wie je gaat trouwen of heeft ze kinderen.. Ik zal niet erg vinden ik ben dol op kinderen


Wat lief

----------


## Murat123

Ik ben zelf een alleenstaande vader met twee meiden. Kinderen geen probleem. Als je interesse hebt kunnen wij kennis maken.

----------


## Lina34

Zouden jullie ook met een vrouw kunnen trouwen als ze al 37 jaar is en 3 kinderen heeft waarvan de jongste 1 a 2 jaar oud is

----------


## farid72

Kinderen hebben zou en moet geen struikelblok zijn,wij zijn gezegend met ze hamdolillah.Ik woon in Utrecht en val nog net binnen de leeftijd eis,mijn leeftijd is 47.Ben van Marokkaanse afkomst en heb wel interesse om nader kennis met je te maken.Ma3a sallama,Farid

----------


## filmhuis

hallo ik wil graag meer over je willen weten om de relatie redenen bel me 
bel me op 06 19474274 of stuur een email naar: [email protected],,,bedankt en tot ziens

----------


## Mrpalm

Ik heb interesse als je me email of tel geeft neem ik contact op

----------


## Daniel071

Hallo, het lijkt me leuk met jou in contact te komen en elkaar te leren kennen. Ik ben een Nederlandse man van 42 met een voorkeur voor Marokkaanse vrouwen. Ik zoek een vaste relatie. Groetjes Daniel

----------


## Mohamed51

Salam ben Mohamed 52 jaar oud en zou graag in kontakt willen. Komen met u

----------


## fir

Ik
Mvg Firas

----------


## saberr

Hoi alles goed

----------


## fir

Waarom niet ??, groetjes

----------

